# Royal Ascot Forum Day



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm hope to pay the Â£100 deposit over the weekend. It is going to be on Friday April 3rd costing Â£61 per head for bacon rolls/coffee, 18 holes and a two course meal. I am going to try and arrange for 10.00am tee times (societies are expected to tee off before 9.00 but I'm going to point out the countrywide interest)

At the moment the following have said they are coming

HomerJSimpson
AliB + Mr B
Medwayjon
Twiregolf
Murphthemog
Midnight
Viscount 17
Smiffy
Ademac

We need a minimum of 12 so if there is anybody else that wants to join us please let me know. The club are very strict so if can't get numbers sorted in the next few days we may have to either postpone or reschedule for later in the year.


----------



## HTL (Jan 13, 2009)

And me!


----------



## haplesshacker (Jan 13, 2009)

Homer.

Can I let you know, in the next couple of weeks. No doubt you've read elsewhere about my current work prediciment.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 13, 2009)

Homer

Sent you a PM


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 13, 2009)

Hapless

No problem. I need a minimum of 12 definites to pay the deposit which is non-refundable and I'm not going to fork out without the pre-requisite minimum. HTL makes 11.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 13, 2009)

Homer 

I'm up for it, so you can count me in please. I'll send you a pm


----------



## stevo (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi..Put me down as a deffinate


----------



## medwayjon (Jan 14, 2009)

Im in mate, see you soon.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 14, 2009)

I am definitely in Homer, but due to lack of sales (and the resulting commission) it's likely to be a one day "flier" for me so if you could put me in the last group out I would appreciate it mate.
Do you want me to send you a deposit?
Rob


----------



## ademac (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm definitely in Homer! If you need any money now then just let me know mate.

Ade


----------



## HTL (Jan 14, 2009)

Also remember the social after!!!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 14, 2009)

Also remember the social after!!!
		
Click to expand...

Ooops! Forgot about that.... 
Looks like I'm going to have to find myself cheap accomodation for the Friday night then.
Any suggestions????


----------



## HTL (Jan 14, 2009)

Few Travel lodge around mate but Homer is your man.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 14, 2009)

Few Travel lodge around mate but Homer is your man.
		
Click to expand...

PM sent Homers way


----------



## SammmeBee (Jan 14, 2009)

Few Travel lodge around mate but Homer is your man.
		
Click to expand...

Bracknell is your best bet boys.....Â£29 at the mo....


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 14, 2009)

Few Travel lodge around mate but Homer is your man.
		
Click to expand...

Bracknell is your best bet boys.....Â£29 at the mo....
		
Click to expand...

Booked!


----------



## viscount17 (Jan 14, 2009)

Homer, I'm in


----------



## Twire (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm still up for it Homer. I'll be stoping for the meal and presentation   but don't think i'll be around for the evenings entertainment.

Damn I need more brownie points.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2009)

Right, I'm off to the club to pay the deposit tomorrow. After all the posts and PM's the list reads:

HomerJSimpson
Ali B + Mr B
HTL
Medwayjon
Twiregolf
Murphthemog
Midnight
Viscount 17
Smiffy (out last)
Ademac
Imurg
Backwoodsman
Stevo

IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO PLAY IT ISN'T TOO LATE. Either post on here or drop me a PM. It will be featured in a forthcoming edition of the new improved GM forum section of the magazine. I am looking for someone to take a few pictures during the day so if anyone is interested let me know

Bacon rolls on arrival. 2 course meal afterwards of roast beef & yorkshire pudding with apple pie with custard or cream for dessert. If anyone is vegetarian or has any dietary requirements ca they please let me know via a PM. Wine isn't included but can be bought separately on the day. 

I'll be asking for a cheque (I don't have paypal etc and don't have the time to set anything up) and I'll be in touch in the next few days with the address to send it to etc.


----------



## Twire (Jan 17, 2009)

I'll bring my camera.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 17, 2009)

I'll bring my camera.
		
Click to expand...

I'll bring my duck hook


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 17, 2009)

You can bring what you want, I'll be bringing my A game, as I want to win.


----------



## HTL (Jan 17, 2009)

Ill be bringing my 3 wood and leaving the driver in the car.........


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 17, 2009)

HTL we were back on proper greens today. I think the distance you were hitting your 3 wood and your bandit handicap plus your course knowledge now you might be the bookies favourite.


----------



## HTL (Jan 17, 2009)

Get in!, missed one fairway today and getting about 230 with her. Still a problem to get onto the 450 yard par 4`s but following your advice and treating them like par 5`s. Shot a 93 today and putted like Sergio on the last day in a major so spending this week working on that. 

Want to use my driver, so working hard at the range with it until I build some confidence.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 17, 2009)

In fact you have now come in a few points and I'm considering a society handicap cut based on your current good form


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 17, 2009)

In fact you have now come in a few points and I'm considering a society handicap cut based on your current good form
		
Click to expand...

I reckon a 4 stroke cut would bring him back down to earth with a bump


----------



## HTL (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh crap! Lets wait and see how I get on down in Kent before we jump to any conclusions.


----------



## haplesshacker (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks like I might be missing a really good day guys. If I get myself employed quickly I would like to come. But not at the mo. I think the Mrs would kill me, especially as number 2 is due on the 7th of April.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 18, 2009)

Hapless,

I put the deposit through the secretary's door this morning and did say that the numbers might increase nearer the date so if you do find something and can come down just PM me as soon as possible and I'll happily add you.

We have a lot of new members on here and so if anyone has joined recently and fancies putting faces to the names you are more than welcome to join us. Either send me a PM or post your interest here. The more the merrier


----------



## Twire (Jan 19, 2009)

Homer, do I need to bring a handicap certificate? Or will you just belive me when I say I play off 28


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2009)

twire,

In your case I'll be studying it in minute detail and asking your handicap secretary for round by round reports. I have a feeling once you are back on your old manor the juices will start flowing and your golf will be top notch.


----------



## markwarne (Jan 19, 2009)

Homer, if its not too late, can I put my name down for it?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2009)

Mark,

Your names down


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 21, 2009)

Sorry to trouble you Homer, and apologies if it's already been asked....
What's the dress code for the meal afterwards?
Cheers mate
Rob


----------



## Twire (Jan 21, 2009)

Are you allowing GPS to be used Homer? Not that mines much cop, but it might be interesting putting up against Skycaddy.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 21, 2009)

I am taking mine.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 21, 2009)

Dress code for meal is smart casual. Basically what you played golf in, plus shoes (no trainers or golf shoes in the clubhouse). As far as I'm concerned GPS is fine


----------

